# First ever rabbit



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey yall this is my first rabbit ever never got one with a gun either but what better way than to use a slingshot. My dog had the little doe pinned under thorns (wasn't fun) But I got the shot with a standard cateye marble right in the eye *From 6 foot! *but for good measure I used a rock for a double tap( wasn't my best idea kinda exploded the head)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> Hey yall this is my first rabbit ever never got one with a gun either but what better way than to use a slingshot. My dog had the little doe pinned under thorns (wasn't fun) But I got the shot with a standard cateye marble right in the eye but for good measure I used a rock for a double tap( wasn't my best idea kinda exploded the head)


Wow, you are becoming a killing machine !

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

With my slingshot



wll said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey yall this is my first rabbit ever never got one with a gun either but what better way than to use a slingshot. My dog had the little doe pinned under thorns (wasn't fun) But I got the shot with a standard cateye marble right in the eye but for good measure I used a rock for a double tap( wasn't my best idea kinda exploded the head)
> ...


I am with my slingshot with firearms I have been used to comp shoot


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Well done mate. Rabbit stew for dinner


----------

